# Roof rack....



## Salty D (Apr 11, 2000)

best place to get the wooden retro roof rack empi makes one any1 else?
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Roof rack.... (Salty D)*

TVA sells two. Heres some pics and the link: http://www.aiwana.com/exterior.htm
The Flat-4








PIP Rack











[Modified by BetterOffDead, 5:32 PM 9-27-2002]


----------

